# Prozone Tow Mirrors



## OutbackOnTheRock (Jun 17, 2012)

I am in the market for a set of towing mirrors. I plan on buying the CIPA 10900 for this year. I don't want to pay an arm and a leg. A friend of mine has the Kool-Vue, but I was unable to find a set that had the integrated signal (built into the mirror, not the amber lens on the outside). I would like them heated as well.
Anyone try the prozone mirrors?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/07-11-Chevy-GMC-Truck-Towing-Power-Heated-Signal-Side-View-Mirror-Driver-Left-LH-/360461776520?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Make%3AChevrolet|Year%3A2011&hash=item53ed323688
Any other suggestions? I would like to stay in the $200-$400 range for the set.


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

I just installed a set of aftermarket tow mirrors on my Tundra last week, made by 'Fit'. I'm very impressed with them so far. They are heated, and have the turn signal in the side of the housing. They seem to be made solid, and there is no shake in the mirrors. $135/side on amazon. They look just like the factory mirrors from Toyota.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

I'll eventually upgrade to something alot nicer, but I just installed these on my '07 F150. I used them this weekend and they do well.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001P2AQP6/ref=oh_details_o05_s01_i00


----------



## OutbackOnTheRock (Jun 17, 2012)

OutbackKampers said:


> I just installed a set of aftermarket tow mirrors on my Tundra last week, made by 'Fit'. I'm very impressed with them so far. They are heated, and have the turn signal in the side of the housing. They seem to be made solid, and there is no shake in the mirrors. $135/side on amazon. They look just like the factory mirrors from Toyota.


From what I can see, "FIT" are actually made by K Source


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

OutbackOnTheRock said:


> I just installed a set of aftermarket tow mirrors on my Tundra last week, made by 'Fit'. I'm very impressed with them so far. They are heated, and have the turn signal in the side of the housing. They seem to be made solid, and there is no shake in the mirrors. $135/side on amazon. They look just like the factory mirrors from Toyota.


From what I can see, "FIT" are actually made by K Source
[/quote]
Fit system, k-source......I'm happy with them.


----------

